# Sulfur smelling gas in breastfed infant?



## mamaginabean

My son was born on Monday, April 17th. Breastfeeding is going well- a bit painful, but well. My milk has not yet come in yet, and tonight *Wednesday* he has been passing gas that smells just like sulfur/rotten eggs. Is this normal in an EBF infant? I know breastfed poop doesn't smell, so I'm concerned that the gas smells like this. Any experience with this?
*ETA- he was born via c-section, and I had a spinal. Could the medication be causing this?


----------



## cdahlgrd

I don't remember if this happened with mine, but I don't think it is from the cs. Has he been peeing 6-8 X per day and pooping at least once a day? I would guess that he isn't pooping yet? When your milk comes in, it should resolve in a couple days ( and a few messy diapers).


----------



## chelsmm

that happened to me too! DH and I figured it was because I was eating eggs every day...don't know if that was true or not, but when I took a few days off from the eggs, the smell magically went away.


----------



## obnurse

OMG my son did the same thing. smelled JUST like rotten eggs. It is not from you eating eggs, since I don't eat eggs at all. I actually attirbute this stench from the baby's intestines being primed. I am sure some of the more knowlegable ladies may have a better explanation, but this was all I could think of at the time. I wonder if it just the intestines getting used to mama milk, that is just flavorful and various (from our own diets). My sons nasty gas went away after a few days, and he adjusted to those sweet bf'ing poops.


----------



## chelsmm

and here I thought it was my fault!


----------



## Lisoula

OK.....DD is *6 months old* and her poo _still_ has that smell...what gives?


----------



## 1gravidaOK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisoula*
OK.....DD is *6 months old* and her poo _still_ has that smell...what gives?









My one month old still has stinky gas and poops and he is EBF. I don't eat eggs really.


----------



## darkpear

My 4mo has eggy smelling poops and gas, too. Maybe it's just a body chemistry thing.


----------

